# How long shoud you keep fish in quarntine/med prevention?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

So I suspected my oto cat had some internal parasite while reading online about fading colors. I dosed the tank with a multi-solution (ich/velvet/parasite) product by Mendel which had something called coppersafe in it. Yes it contains copper.

Well after 7 days the oto cats color is coming back and the wierd 3 piece red/pink sting something hanging from the belly was gone so I figured the meds did the job.

Oh yes.. I also got 2 zebra danios off Petsmart and they got the 7 day multi-solution treatment in spare container as I've read a lot online that they are suscpetible to the velvet diesease. Also because Ive read online it is good practice to treat for ich as a safe guard.

So how long should fish be treated for?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

red sting thing? Look up callamanus worms.

If you have them, get in contcat with Charles - he's the only person who has the med (levamisole) that I know of right now.


----------

